# Age of Dunhill tin?



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Bought a tin of Dunhill standard mixture Medium the other day. Last one. Anyone know the youngest age it can be in light of the fact it is no longer being imported to US. In other words, when did Dunhill stop exporting pipe tobacco to US?
Also, I intend to age it. Is it okay to simply leave in the sealed (never opened) tin or do I need to transfer it to a mason jar or put the tin in a baggie?


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Label has, "Made in EU," or "Made in UK?"


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

The original seal on the tin should do fine. Jar it if the seal is busted or the tin has obvious "damage" that brings about questions about its sealedfullness.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

plexiprs said:


> Label has, "Made in EU," or "Made in UK?"


"Made in The EU"


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

RJpuffs said:


> The original seal on the tin should do fine. Jar it if the seal is busted or the tin has obvious "damage" that brings about questions about its sealedfullness.


The tin and seal appear to be in good shape.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

To really get into dating, take a look at the following (some of the _best_ on tin dating)

Dunhill Tinned Tobacco

Dating English Tinned Tobacco

Dunhill Pipe Tobacco 1907-1990


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

plexiprs said:


> To really get into dating, take a look at the following (some of the _best_ on tin dating)
> 
> Dunhill Tinned Tobacco
> 
> ...


Thanks for the interesting links. According to one of them, my tin would be dated post 1995 based on the language on the front of the tin: "MADE IN THE EU IN ASSOCIATION WITH DUNHILL TOBACCO OF LONDON".
Based on the looks of the tin, I think it is made well after 1995 and probably as recently as when Dunhill stopped exporting pipe tobacco to US.


----------



## 4noggins (May 9, 2009)

What does the white label look like on the bottom of the tin??

Considering there is a lid and bottom part of the tin, does the bottom part have smooth sides or is there a ridge near the top???

Rich
4noggins.com


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

The white label at the bottom does say "MANUFACTURED IN THE EU UNDER THE AUTHORITY OF DUNHILL TOBACCO OF LONDON".

As to the bottom part, I'm not sure what you mean; however, there is a ridge so that the bottom sits on the ridge as opposed to the flat of the tin.


----------



## 4noggins (May 9, 2009)

Starting at the bottom, going up the side of the tin, is it smooth or is there a "bump" near the top, before the threads.

The sticker on the bottom is a large round sticker that covers the whole bottom, or a small rectangular one???


Rich


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

The sticker on the bottom is round and covers the whole bottom exept where the ridge starts. 

The sides of the bottom portion of the tin are flat; except, there are three rectangular dimples, little over half an inch long, near the top and separated along the circumference.


----------



## 4noggins (May 9, 2009)

It's the newer version made by Orlik. They stopped importing them into the USA about a year ago. Your tin is between 1-3 years old.

Rich
4noggins.com


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you 4noggins. Let's assume it is only 1 year old. How much longer would be good for aging purposes?


----------



## 4noggins (May 9, 2009)

If unopened.......forever.


----------

